# Hitachi GD-2500 woher neueste Firmware?



## LostProphet (9. November 2004)

Servus. 

 Ich hab ein mitlerweile 3 Jahre altes DVD-Rom Laufwerk, genaue Bezeichnung: Hitachi DVD-Rom GD-2500 - Problem ist, dass ich noch einen ganz alten Treiber von 2001 drauf habe und ich jetzt Probleme mit dem Lesen von DVD-Games habe.

 Wird immer wieder nach der DVD gefragt, obwohl diese im Laufwerk ist - Installation des Spiels ging aber problemlos.

 Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die neueste Firmware/Treiber für das Gerät herbekomme?

 Gruß

 LP


----------



## digiTAL (9. November 2004)

hi,

einfach zur herstellerseite gehen und dort musst du dann nach einer passenden firmware für dein dvd-rom laufwerk suchen. es kann aber auch sein das dein laufwerk auch beschädigt ist, sozusagen das es mal funktioniert und mal nicht.

du kannst auch unter www.treiber.de gehen

mfg digiTALE


----------



## LostProphet (10. November 2004)

Moin.

 Danke für die Antwort, aber auf den Herstellerseiten von Hitachi blickt man überhaupt nicht durch und auf http://www.treiber.de ist für dieses Gerät kein Treiber/Firmware dabei 

 also wenn jemand ne url hat wo man direkt zum Treiber kommt, wäre super.

 LP


----------



## Ranbert (10. November 2004)

Firmware für optische Laufwerke gibt es in rauhen Mengen hier: Klick 
Ob da allerdings auch neue FW für dein Laufwerk dabei ist, hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut!


----------

